# Transferring Design



## breezy33 (Jun 17, 2008)

I am new to the whole screen printing t shirt business but I am very interested in it. I would love if someone could tell me all about the basics of screen printing. From how to make a design to getting it on the t shirt. I especially need help in figuring out how to make a design on photoshop and getting it on the film i need to burn the image. I am completely lost!!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

That could be, and in fact *is*, a book's worth of information. There are a lot of posts already on the forums that cover this information, but ultimately if you want to learn you'll need to either have someone teach you, or grab some equipment and start experimenting. Instructions will only take you so far.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

breezy33 said:


> I am new to the whole screen printing t shirt business but I am very interested in it. I would love if someone could tell me all about the basics of screen printing. From how to make a design to getting it on the t shirt. I especially need help in figuring out how to make a design on photoshop and getting it on the film i need to burn the image. I am completely lost!!!


You may want to check out the book "How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit". It will give you a breakdown of the different steps in screen printing.

This post here gives a great breakdown of the overall process like you describe: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t2549.html


----------

